# Q bolts



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2023)

Are the Q bolts with the smaller Q older then the larger Q? Or vice versa? Or is it a crap shoot?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 3, 2023)

I think the smaller Q's are older. I've had a few of the early Q Bolts, the longer ones with the shoulder section behind the head, and the Q on them was a little smaller.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 3, 2023)

Q bolts? These were used on an Deluxe Persons Polo & squareback sissy bar I found on a lady's Murray Jet Fire that I'm using on my JC Piggins pig bike & all threads. No shoulder.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 3, 2023)

Very nice seat! That will make for a great Pig Bike project!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks! Found it shortly after I found the bike & made me miss the coppertone Stingray carcass I sold to a friend a few months earlier. Building a 24" JC Piggins from about 1960.✌️


----------



## indycycling (Jan 3, 2023)

My records indicate there were two styles of fonts on the Q bolts, most of the ’63 models had the small Q, then late ‘63 and into the first months of ‘64 they used the large Q


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 3, 2023)

So, does anyone know why there was a Q on the end? Kudos if someone gets it right...


----------



## indycycling (Jan 3, 2023)

rfeagleye said:


> So, does anyone know why there was a Q on the end? Kudos if someone gets it right...



Quality


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jan 3, 2023)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks! Found it shortly after I found the bike & made me miss the coppertone Stingray carcass I sold to a friend a few months earlier. Building a 24" JC Piggins from about 1960.✌️View attachment 1762181
> 
> View attachment 1762183
> 
> ...



Nice collection of bars.
However, you are missing the double reversal, inverted, butterbull, ape hangers.

Very rare.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks @Grey Ghost ! Bars from the pile. Have more in a box but this should be plenty to choose from for this bike. Will focus on tall, wide bars that would fit the era. Not sure I know what the bars you refer to look like. Always on the lookout for interesting, different stuff!😂


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks @Grey Ghost ! Bars from the pile. Have more in a box but this should be plenty to choose from for this bike. Will focus on tall, wide bars that would fit the era. Not sure I know what the bars you refer to look like. Always on the lookout for interesting, different stuff!😂

Also glad @coasterbrakejunkie1969 started this thread since I was thinking about this when cleaning up those bolts. Deduced the Q was for Quality Cycle but didn't know for sure. 

So, are the bolts I've shown the big or little Q?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 3, 2023)

Quality Bolt was the company that made the bolts, they stamped them with the Q. I always thought there was a deeper meaning for it than that 😁


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2023)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks @Grey Ghost ! Bars from the pile. Have more in a box but this should be plenty to choose from for this bike. Will focus on tall, wide bars that would fit the era. Not sure I know what the bars you refer to look like. Always on the lookout for interesting, different stuff!😂
> 
> Also glad @coasterbrakejunkie1969 started this thread since I was thinking about this when cleaning up those bolts. Deduced the Q was for Quality Cycle but didn't know for sure.
> 
> So, are the bolts I've shown the big or little Q?



They appear to be the large Q, sounds like the small are rare.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 3, 2023)

rfeagleye said:


> Quality Bolt was the company that made the bolts, they stamped them with the Q. I always thought there was a deeper meaning for it than that 😁



I never knew the answer to that question, I couldn't help but laugh hearing such a simple answer. Now I'm armed with more information to search for them on eBay.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 3, 2023)

My experience with the Q bolts that were used with the early ‘non-crimped’ struts and later ‘crimped’ struts on the Stingrays.

The progression on the style of these bolts used with the Solo Polo seats show a blank head, small Q and large Q.
The NOS 1960 Dark Red PERSONS Polo Seat has a blank head on the 1-5/8’’ bolt.
All 1963 Stingrays and at least the first half of 1964 you would have seen the ‘small’ Q bolt used. 
The last half of ‘64 and beyond the ‘large’ Q bolt was the norm.

My NOS Black rolled and tufted polo seat came with just one factory bolt. The short 1-1/8’’ all thread bolt with a small Q that would have been used with a ‘crimped’ strut. This same short bolt with the small Q is also shown on my H4 Stingray below.

Last photo shows the two style struts and their respective bolts.

I’ll bet the Quality Bolt company wanted to have a bolder look on their bolt heads that were used on the hottest selling bicycle in the US.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 4, 2023)

Thanks for all the info guys!! Wow. It's fun learning here on the Cabe!! 👍  👍


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 4, 2023)

Man I had one of those black tufted seats ,I beleve I sold it here on the Cabe a while back,  sure wish I hadn't, but i could say that about hundreds of items I've sold over the years..

Rafael ~


----------



## Igotitbad (Jan 6, 2023)

Has anyone else ever had Q bolts with 3 hash marks on them? From what I understand this indicated grade 5 bolts. I found these on a F4 Fairlady. Only ones I have ever seen.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 6, 2023)

Igotitbad said:


> Has anyone else ever had Q bolts with 3 hash marks on them? From what I understand this indicated grade 5 bolts. I found these on a F4 Fairlady. Only ones I have ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 1764125



Does that have a Q in the middle of the 3 hash marks?


----------



## Igotitbad (Jan 7, 2023)

indycycling said:


> Does that have a Q in the middle of the 3 hash marks?



Yes, it does.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 7, 2023)

Igotitbad said:


> Yes, it does.



thanks man, that's a first for me.....Q with 3 hash marks 

following.......


----------

